# [solved]Cannot open display :0 all'avvio!

## darkmanPPT

Come dal soggetto,

carico linux (2.6.27-gentoo-r711) esegue il caricamento dei vari serizi, quando arriva a caricare XDM (che io ho impostato che apra kdm) carica una bella schermata vuota con il cursore da bash non lampeggiante in alto a sx.

vado a vedere con alt F12 i messaggi d'errore e vedo un bel "Cannot open display :0"   :Shocked: 

Come si è ben capito, xdm si carica, ma.. non fa vedere nulla. Il pc non si pianta, anzi, è reattivo.

Io switcho su una console testuale e da root eseguo

```
/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

 e, magicamente si carica kdm correttamente.

(potrrei anche fare startx e caricarmi a manina kde, ma preferisco riavviare xdm)

Qualche programma sta usando prima di xorg il display?   :Shocked: 

e allora per quale motivo poi funziona?

Nota finale: non ho installato/aggiornato alcunchè nè ho modificato la conf di alcun programa dall'ultima volta che ho usato il pc senza tale problema (ieri mattina)! Non ho mai avuto tale problema sul pc e tutto è successo ieri pomeriggio inspiegabilmente e continua a capitare anche adesso.

da cosa può essere causato tutto ciò? non riesco proprio a spiegarmi il motivo.

Qualcuno ha qualche idea?

ps: ieri mi è capitato di mettere il pc (è un notebook) in standby e al riavvio s'è piantato kde (tipo freeze): bloccato tutto! io ho riavviato il pc ma non ho avuto il problema sopra descritto. Che il demone di power management di kde abbia incasinato un po' xorg? in teoria non dovrebbe, non gira mica da root!

----------

## darkmanPPT

Dato che non sono riuscito ancora a risolvere il problema, richiamo il topic, magari qualcuno c'ha delle idee

Nel frattempo ho tolto il file xorg.conf, come da guida sul passaggio ad xorg 1.5 (l'ho semplicemente ridenominato)

Le problematiche sono ancora identiche a prima.

----------

## Apetrini

Purtroppo le info che fornisci sono pochine...

Quando succede, PRIMA di rilanciare xdm, postaci il file di log di xorg.

Altra domanda... che scheda grafica usi e che driver?

Usi openrc? Lo startup di boot è impostato su "parallel_startup=yes" (non ricordo il nome preciso, su openrc è rc_parallel) ?

Sei sicuro di aver messo xdm nel runlevel giusto, ovvero in quello di default?

----------

## darkmanPPT

Ciao allora..

Ho una ati x300 ed uso i driver open (x11-base/xorg-server 1.5.3-r5)

Il log di xorg lo posto appena possibile, riavvio  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Usi openrc? Lo startup di boot è impostato su "parallel_startup=yes" (non ricordo il nome preciso, su openrc è rc_parallel) ? 

 

non uso openrc e ho RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

 *Quote:*   

> Sei sicuro di aver messo xdm nel runlevel giusto, ovvero in quello di default?

 

```
rc-update show default

               clamd | default

                dbus | default

                hald | default

              hdparm | default

               local | default

            netmount | default

           syslog-ng | default

            timidity | default

          vixie-cron | default

                wicd | default

                 xdm | default

```

si

Io in parte ho risolto impostando su /usr/share/config/kdm/kdmrc la voce ServerAttempts=2

```
# Core config for local displays

[X-:*-Core]

# How often to try to run the X-server. Running includes executing it and

# waiting for it to come up.

# Default is 1

ServerAttempts=2

# How long to wait for a local X-server to come up.

# Default is 15

ServerTimeout=15

.....

```

Log di KDM

```
cat kdm.log                                                          

********************************************************************************

Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages   

(i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the      

daemon.* syslog facility; check your syslog configuration to find out to which  

file(s) it is logged. PAM logs messages related to authentication to authpriv.*.

********************************************************************************

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r711 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux upupa 2.6.29-gentoo-r52 #2 PREEMPT Tue Aug 11 19:15:51 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  03:48:01PM                                                                

                                                                                                     

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                           

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                               

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                                   

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                                     

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                                

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Aug 13 12:40:39 2009                                 

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file                                                               

New driver is "ati"                                                                                  

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)                                                 

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)                                        

FATAL: Module radeon not found.                                                                      

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM                                     

[dri] Disabling DRI.                                                                                 

NTSC PAL                                                                                             

  XRANDR name: VGA-0                                                                                 

  Connector: VGA                                                                                     

  CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC1                                                                                

  DDC reg: 0x60                                                                                      

  XRANDR name: DVI-0                                                                                 

  Connector: DVI-D                                                                                   

  DFP1: INTERNAL_TMDS1                                                                               

  DDC reg: 0x64                                                                                      

  XRANDR name: LVDS                                                                                  

  Connector: LVDS                                                                                    

  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVDS                                                                                

  DDC reg: 0x1b0                                                                                     

  XRANDR name: S-video                                                                               

  Connector: S-video                                                                                 

  TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2                                                                                 

  DDC reg: 0x0                                                                                       

finished output detect: 0                                                                            

finished output detect: 1                                                                            

finished output detect: 2                                                                            

finished output detect: 3                                                                            

finished all detect                                                                                  

before xf86InitialConfiguration                                                                      

after xf86InitialConfiguration                                                                       

Entering TV Save                                                                                     

Save TV timing tables                                                                                

saveTimingTables: reading timing tables                                                              

TV Save done                                                                                         

disable LVDS                                                                                         

disable primary dac                                                                                  

disable FP1                                                                                          

disable LVDS                                                                                         

disable TV                                                                                           

disable LVDS                                                                                         

init memmap                                                                                          

init common                                                                                          

init crtc1                                                                                           

init pll1                                                                                            

restore memmap                                                                                       

restore common                                                                                       

restore crtc1                                                                                        

restore pll1                                                                                         

set RMX

set LVDS

enable LVDS

disable primary dac

disable FP1

disable TV

disable LVDS

finished PLL2

finished PLL1

Entering Restore TV

Restore TV PLL

Restore TVHV

Restore TV Restarts

Restore Timing Tables

Restore TV standard

Leaving Restore TV

```

Log di Xorg

[code]  cat Xorg.0.log 

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r711 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux upupa 2.6.29-gentoo-r52 #2 PREEMPT Tue Aug 11 19:15:51 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  03:48:01PM                                                                

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                               

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                                   

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                                     

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                                

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Aug 13 12:40:39 2009                                 

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file                                                               

(II) Loader magic: 0x9a0                                                                             

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                                            

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                                  

        X.Org Video Driver: 4.1                                                                      

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.1                                                                    

        X.Org Server Extension : 1.1                                                                 

(II) Loader running on linux                                                                         

(++) using VT number 7                                                                               

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/0, 0xc8100000/0, I/O @ 0x00003000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072                                                                                                                               

(==) Matched ati for the autoconfigured driver                                                                                              

New driver is "ati"                                                                                                                         

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)                                                                                        

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---                                                                                                

        Section "Device"                                                                                                                    

                Identifier      "Builtin Default ati Device 0"                                                                              

                Driver  "ati"                                                                                                               

        EndSection                                                                                                                          

        Section "Screen"                                                                                                                    

                Identifier      "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"                                                                              

                Device  "Builtin Default ati Device 0"                                                                                      

        EndSection                                                                                                                          

        Section "Device"                                                                                                                    

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"                                                                            

                Driver  "fbdev"                                                                                                             

        EndSection                                                                                                                          

        Section "Screen"                                                                                                                    

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"                                                                            

                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"                                                                                    

        EndSection                                                                                                                          

        Section "Device"                                                                                                                    

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"                                                                             

                Driver  "vesa"                                                                                                              

        EndSection                                                                                                                          

        Section "Screen"                                                                                                                    

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"                                                                             

                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"                                                                                     

        EndSection                                                                                                                          

        Section "ServerLayout"                                                                                                              

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"                                                                                    

                Screen  "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"                                                                                      

                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"                                                                                    

                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"                                                                                     

        EndSection                                                                                                                          

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---                                                                                                  

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"                                                                                                  

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" (0)                                                                                          

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                                                                    

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default ati Device 0"                                                                                          

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0".                                                                        

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                                                                              

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)                                                                                        

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                                                                    

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"                                                                                        

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".                                                                      

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                                                                              

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)                                                                                         

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                                                                    

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"                                                                                         

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".                                                                       

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                                                                              

(==) Automatically adding devices                                                                                                           

(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                                                                         

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.                                                                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                       

(==) FontPath set to:                                                                                                                       

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,                                                                                                             

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,                                                                                                              

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,                                                                                                            

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,                                                                                                           

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,                                                                                                            

        built-ins                                                                                                                           

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"                                                                                              

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.                                                                                                   

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.                                                                                                  

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.                                                                         

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.                                                         

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)                                                                          

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel                                                                                                       

(II) System resource ranges:                                                                                                                

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                 

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                             

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                             

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                             

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                 

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                                                                                   

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0         

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension               

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1     

(II) Loading extension SHAPE                               

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD              

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS                        

(II) Loading extension SYNC                                

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                    

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC                             

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension            

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc                        

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                         

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP                             

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information         

(II) Loading extension XVideo                              

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation           

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                          

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0      

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension            

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1  

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                    

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                  

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0      

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1  

(==) AIGLX enabled                                      

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals               

(II) Loading extension GLX                              

(II) LoadModule: "record"                               

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0        

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension               

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1     

(II) Loading extension RECORD                              

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0      

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1  

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI                      

(II) LoadModule: "ati"                                  

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"            

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 6.12.1   

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver              

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1    

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"            

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 6.12.1      

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                 

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1       

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"                                 

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"              

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"                                      

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"            

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.2.0     

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver               

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1     

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:           

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

        .......<inutile inserire tutto>

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa                                    

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0                                       

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:                   

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                  

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]              

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]              

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]              

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                  

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                  

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa                               

(II) resource ranges after probing:                                          

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                  

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]              

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]              

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]              

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]              

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]               

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]               

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                  

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                  

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]                  

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]                 

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.                                               

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000c8100000                                   

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000c8100000: size 64KB              

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0                                      

(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section        

        "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32                 

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32                            

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)     

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                  

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"                                              

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"                                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"   

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888                                                 

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)                               

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE)" (ChipID = 0x5460)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000d0000000                               

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected                                                     

(II) Loading sub module "int10"                                                        

(II) LoadModule: "int10"                                                               

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"   

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10                

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000 

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected              

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0        

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed                                   

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"                  

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.                                            

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)                     

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default                                       

(II) RADEON(0): Max desktop size set to 2560x1200                                     

(II) RADEON(0): For a larger or smaller max desktop size, add a Virtual line to your xorg.conf

(II) RADEON(0): If you are having trouble with 3D, reduce the desktop size by adjusting the Virtual line to your xorg.conf

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"                                                                                             

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"                                                                                                    

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in                                                                                        

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"                                                                                             

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"                                                                                                    

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in                                                                                        

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 20000, max_out_pll: 40000, min_in_pll: 40, max_in_pll: 3000, xclk: 23000, sclk: 230.000000, mclk: 325.000000                                                                                                                               

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=23000                                                                

(II) RADEON(0): DFP table revision: 4                                                                                                       

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: LPL                                                                                                        

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1280x800                                                                                              

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.                                                                                        

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:                                                                                                                  

XRes: 1280, YRes: 800, DotClock: 71250                                                                                                      

HBlank: 160, HOverPlus: 48, HSyncWidth: 32                                                                                                  

VBlank: 23, VOverPlus: 2, VSyncWidth: 6                                                                                                     

(WW) RADEON(0): LCD DDC Info Table found!                                                                                                   

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section                                                                                         

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.                                                                                                

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section                                                                                         

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.                                                                                                

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section                                                                                          

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.                                                                                                 

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section                                                                                       

(II) RADEON(0): Default TV standard: NTSC                                                                                                   

(II) RADEON(0): TV standards supported by chip: NTSC PAL                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:                                                                                                                      

  XRANDR name: VGA-0                                                                                                                        

  Connector: VGA                                                                                                                            

  CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC1                                                                                                                       

  DDC reg: 0x60                                                                                                                             

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:                                                                                                                      

  XRANDR name: DVI-0                                                                                                                        

  Connector: DVI-D                                                                                                                          

  DFP1: INTERNAL_TMDS1                                                                                                                      

  DDC reg: 0x64                                                                                                                             

(II) RADEON(0): Port2:                                                                                                                      

  XRANDR name: LVDS                                                                                                                         

  Connector: LVDS                                                                                                                           

  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVDS                                                                                                                       

  DDC reg: 0x1b0                                                                                                                            

(II) RADEON(0): Port3:                                                                                                                      

  XRANDR name: S-video                                                                                                                      

  Connector: S-video                                                                                                                        

  TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2                                                                                                                        

  DDC reg: 0x0                                                                                                                              

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.                                                                         

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" removed.                                                                                            

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0                                                                                     

finished output detect: 0                                                                                                                   

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.                                                                         

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" removed.                                                                                            

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0                                                                                     

finished output detect: 1                                                                                                                   

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.                                                                          

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2                                                                                      

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------                                                           

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: LPL  Model: 0  Serial#: 0                                                                                     

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2005  Week: 0                                                                                                         

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.2                                                                                                           

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input                                                                                                       

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21                                                                                  

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20                                                                                                                 

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified                                                                                              

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4                                                                            

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode                                                                                     

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.590 redY: 0.344   greenX: 0.323 greenY: 0.534                                                                       

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.156 blueY: 0.138   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328                                                                     

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0                                                                                                      

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:                                                                                            

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.2 MHz   Image Size:  330 x 210 mm                                                                                 

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0                                                  

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 802  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0                                                      

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0                                                                                             

(II) RADEON(0):  LGPhilipsLCD                                                                                                               

(II) RADEON(0):  LP154W01-TLA2                                                                                                              

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):                                                                                                              

(II) RADEON(0):         00ffffffffffff00320c000000000000                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0):         000f0102802115780a0f109758528828                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0):         23505400000001010101010101010101                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0):         010101010101d51b00a0502017303020                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0):         26002115100000190000000000000000                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0):         00000000000000000000000000fe004c                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0):         475068696c6970734c43440a000000fe                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0):         004c503135345730312d544c41320008                                                                                    

finished output detect: 2                                                                                                                   

(II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0                                                                                   

finished output detect: 3                                                                                                                   

finished all detect                                                                                                                         

before xf86InitialConfiguration                                                                                                             

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.                                                                         

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" removed.                                                                                            

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0                                                                                     

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.                                                                         

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" removed.                                                                                            

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0                                                                                     

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2                                                                                      

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------                                                           

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: LPL  Model: 0  Serial#: 0                                                                                     

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2005  Week: 0                                                                                                         

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.2                                                                                                           

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input                                                                                                       

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21                                                                                  

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20                                                                                                                 

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified                                                                                              

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4                                                                            

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode                                                                                     

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.590 redY: 0.344   greenX: 0.323 greenY: 0.534                                                                       

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.156 blueY: 0.138   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328                                                                     

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0                                                                                                      

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:                                                                                            

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 71.2 MHz   Image Size:  330 x 210 mm                                                                                 

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0                                                  

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 802  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0                                                      

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0                                                                                             

(II) RADEON(0):  LGPhilipsLCD                                                                                                               

(II) RADEON(0):  LP154W01-TLA2                                                                                                              

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):                                                                                                              

(II) RADEON(0):         00ffffffffffff00320c000000000000                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0):         000f0102802115780a0f109758528828                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0):         23505400000001010101010101010101                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0):         010101010101d51b00a0502017303020                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0):         26002115100000190000000000000000                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0):         00000000000000000000000000fe004c                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0):         475068696c6970734c43440a000000fe                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0):         004c503135345730312d544c41320008                                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 0                                                                                                

(II) RADEON(0):     EDID quirk: Detailed timings give sizes in cm.                                                                          

(II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0                                                                                   

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected                                                                                                   

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected                                                                                                   

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected                                                                                                       

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected                                                                                                 

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes                                                                                         

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800                                                                                     

after xf86InitialConfiguration                                                                                                              

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)                                                                                                         

(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                                                                

(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                                                                       

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"   

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                      

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"                             

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in                 

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture   

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"                         

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"                                

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"   

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.2.1

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(==) RADEON(0): Assuming overlay scaler buffer width is 1536

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities   

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"                                                             

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so                             

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                                                 

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.                                                     

(II) resource ranges after preInit:                                                   

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                           

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                       

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                       

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                       

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)                 

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)                  

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)                  

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                           

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                           

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)                     

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)                    

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d0000000 0 0                                         

Entering TV Save                                                                      

Save TV timing tables                                                                 

saveTimingTables: reading timing tables                                               

TV Save done                                                                          

disable LVDS                                                                          

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled                                        

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() :                                               

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000                                       

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000                                       

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0                                       

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default                                       

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)                       

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1200) to (1280,1202)                            

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 6989                         

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :                                      

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000 0x1fff0000                            

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0                                       

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled                                                

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled                                             

(II) RADEON(0): XAA Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer. Please use EXA instead.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled                                                              

(II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 1                                                                       

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)                                             

        Screen to screen bit blits                                                                        

        Solid filled rectangles                                                                           

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles                                                                

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion                                                            

        Solid Lines                                                                                       

        Scanline Image Writes                                                                             

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:                                                                

                32 128x128 slots                                                                          

                32 256x256 slots                                                                          

                16 512x512 slots                                                                          

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled                                                                      

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled                                                                              

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled                                                                      

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x005de800                                 

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x005e3800                                 

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 6981                                             

(II) RADEON(0): Detected Radeon Mobility X300, disabling multimedia i2c                                   

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"                                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"                                                                         

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia//theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"               

        compiled for 1.5

----------

## Apetrini

Mmmm che strano...  non c'è nussuna segnalazione del display non trovato nei log...

Comunque qualcosuccia nei driver radeon di problematico c'è : 

```
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed 
```

Non so se è correlato, ma...

Ma hai l'accelerazione grafica? glxgears ti da almeno 1000 fps e glxinfo segnala il direct rendering attivo?

Forse ti manca il modulo drm (è nel kernel), se ne usi uno esterno(cosa sconsigliata) devi assicurarti la compatibilità col kernel attuale.

Non ho piu idee...

----------

## darkmanPPT

Direct rendering YES

glxgears mi da 115 fps, ma a dir la verità non ho mai notato rallentamenti di grafica (e si che uso anche blender).

Non so quanto glxgears sia affidabile. cmq non noto problemi di lentezza nella grafica.

modulo drm.... uhm..... atch, già.. io uso un modulo esterno!

mo' me lo compilo dentro e tolgo quello esterno.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Apetrini

Ti ho chiesto a posta la velocità di glxgear poiché a volte glxinfo sfalsa.

115 fps vuol dire che è software rendered(nisba accelerazione 3d). Per darti un paragone una delle schede video intel piu marce di qualche anno fa riesce a farne almeno 800-900 di fps. La tua ad occhio e croce un 2000 fps dovrebbe farli senza problemi. La mia nvidia 7600 sotto kde 3.5 faceva 5000 e rotti.

----------

## darkmanPPT

Ho risolto il problema da te sopra citato. (ho rifatto un nuovo kernel e ho messo build in i moduli DRM)

Il problema, però, non si è risolto....  :Sad: 

però glxgears ora fa 1200fps c.a.   :Wink:  beh, se non altro ho risolto un'altro problema  :Very Happy: 

Io mi stavo chiedendo...

 nel log di kdm c'è una riga che dice

```
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
```

che possa c'entrare? io ho provato ad emergere il pacchetto con fbdev, ma in tal caso xdm non parte più (ma nemmeno dopo 10 volte!!).

L'errore che mi viene segnalato dice che non riesce ad usare il framebuffer.

```
Fatal server error:

Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

Risolto!!   :Very Happy: 

```
rc-update del clamd default
```

ora non ho più problemi!

la domanda ora che mi si pone è come sia possibile che il demone di clamav vada ad interferire con il display...

la mia idea è che il caricamento del demone di clamav rallentasse il sistema non permettendo ad X di caricarsi in tempo.

boh, altre idee non ho

----------

## Apetrini

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la mia idea è che il caricamento del demone di clamav rallentasse il sistema non permettendo ad X di caricarsi in tempo.
> 
> 

 

Puo essere, magari saturava l'IO del sistema. L'importante che hai risolto, e per fortuna sei riuscito a farlo da solo, il problema era abbastanza rognoso da scovare per cui mediante forum non saremo mai riusciti ad andare in fondo alla faccenda.

----------

